# Obsidian Brethren Space Marines



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Okay, with the release of C:SW, I've finally started my chapter. So I figured I'd start a blog here so you guys could check it out.

Basis:the Obsidian Brethren are an assault orientated army, which utilizes hunting/stalking tactics in conjunction with lightning fast, vicious assaults. the will also use heavy weapons as a means to drive them enemy into highly orchestrated ambushes.

Their home world is a combination: jungle/grassland death world.

That's really all I have right now, so here are the concept sketches and colour scheme for them.
Mounted Panther Lord:








Panther Lord(I just finished his model, he looks a bit different)








Colour scheme








I'll post picks of my conversions once my camera get repaired.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks like it should be an interesting force. Look forward to seeing some models all painted up :grin:


----------



## robinson (May 15, 2008)

Very interesting I really like the idea of the way they trap and kill their play. I would love to see some models!


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah, my camera is in the shop now, hopefully I will have it next weekend. I've already completed the Panther Lord's "on foot" model. So hopefully I can show you guys soon. Guess I'll start on the Shaman(Rune Priest) and Panthera Guard(Wolf Guard) today.


----------

